# Martin..



## Loxley (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi ive just received my first bow 

the martin cheetah 
http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1997/cheetah.html

was the jaguar made from the cheetah or the cheetah made from the jaguar or somthing else  


now from my research its a 97 bow that is a slightly different version of the Jaguar 38aa and 6 5/8" brace, and thus is a little faster,

Now the place says its new, so would it be or would it just be "not used Much"

Im dying to find ou the history of this bow but theres hardly any info on the net... and was told that this forum might be able to help

Thanx heaps

here is a pic of the bow that i scored


----------

